# Wheel Base for Hay Rack



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm wanting to build a 20' hay rack on a 953 JD gear. What distance apart should I set my axles?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Seems like I did 14'. I think that gave me two feet overhang in the front and 4 feet in the back approx. Or 30" in the front and 42" in the rear. Pretty sure I bought a pipe to get to that length and had it drilled. Maybe you won't have to do the with your connector.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

Vol said:


> Seems like I did 14'. I think that gave me two feet overhang in the front and 4 feet in the back approx. Or 30" in the front and 42" in the rear. Pretty sure I bought a pipe to get to that length and had it drilled. Maybe you won't have to do the with your connector.
> 
> Regards, Mike


I will have to make a new reach pole. Did a standard 2" pipe work?


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

All depends how you like things. I have less rear overhang on my wagons than Mike.


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

8350HiTech said:


> All depends how you like things. I have less rear overhang on my wagons than Mike.


How far apart are your axles?


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I set mine 4 wheel all to 16 ft I believe. 2 ft front and back. My 6 wheel has more rear overhang.

If you extend your rear hitch with 4 ft over hang from axle, it makes a double hitched wagon turn into driveways better. Hitch right to the little tab I find the second wagon takes a short cut through people's driveway markers.


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

Just did a 18, round wagon, 2' in front 3' in the rear on a 13''-3" running gear. Loaded it up yesterday with 12 rounds. I wouldn't go more than 3+' on a single rear. Our 24' tandem does have 4' over hang in the rear. 
Pictures of our new rack is in "what's in your shop"
Cheers.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Your tongue length could be an influence, but I'd be looking at between 2' - 3' on the front and 3' - 4' on the rear. As Hayman mentions, move/create the rear hitch to the rear end of deck would be my preference also.

I remember hand stacking on a deck with to much rear end over hang. FIL popped the clutch while baling and I only had the rear loaded, what a ride I got. The landing wasn't as bad, seems the bales were softer than the ground. 

Larry


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

All our old wagons were built with the gears set short with massive rear overhangs, I have no idea why. They had racks on the rear so when loaded the rear axle would have 85% of the load. First one we rebuilt the reaches had tons of adjustment left to stretch them out. Easier to back up now, don’t destroy rear tires etc


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

slowzuki said:


> All our old wagons were built with the gears set short with massive rear overhangs, I have no idea why. They had racks on the rear so when loaded the rear axle would have 85% of the load. First one we rebuilt the reaches had tons of adjustment left to stretch them out. Easier to back up now, don't destroy rear tires etc


The weight is exactly why I've always set mine back as I've worked on them. Never made sense to me either. Conversely, it seems I see tandem chassis set way back which leaves the front tires hauling twice the weight of the of the rears if the wagon is loaded evenly front to back.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Troy Farmer said:


> How far apart are your axles?


I would have to measure. I have different length wagons and I doubt any are exactly the same in reach either.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Took a pix of my Lifetime wagon and some measurements, being it is 'factory' built, I'm also assuming that it was 'engineered' by someone (remember I'm known to assume wrong sometimes too ).





  








20200611 203845




__
r82230


__
Jun 12, 2020








Front axle 12" back from front of deck. Back axle 7' from rear deck to center of dual axles. Dual axles 3' on center spread (clear as mud maybe).

So with a 25' deck (which it is), axles are at 1', 16 1/2' & 19 1/2'.

HTH

Larry


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks for the replies everyone. I picked up a new piece of tubing for a reach today. I'm planning on setting my axles with 1' over hang at the front and 3' at rear. I'll try and post some pics when done.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Larry any chance that front measurement was 2 ft? The tires are about 31" diameter so 12" would have the tires sticking out past the front of the rack?



r82230 said:


> Took a pix of my Lifetime wagon and some measurements, being it is 'factory' built, I'm also assuming that it was 'engineered' by someone (remember I'm known to assume wrong sometimes too ).
> 
> Front axle 12" back from front of deck. Back axle 7' from rear deck to center of dual axles. Dual axles 3' on center spread (clear as mud maybe).
> 
> ...


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Slow,

Good catch on my fat finger and measuring/trying to remember. Here are some pics, 16" from center of axle, tire real close to front of deck (wheels are slightly turned, with load on I didn't mustard the strength test today. 





  








20200612 155551




__
r82230


__
Jun 12, 2020











  








20200612 155524




__
r82230


__
Jun 12, 2020











  








20200612 155500




__
r82230


__
Jun 12, 2020











  








20200612 155333




__
r82230


__
Jun 12, 2020








Looks like I got'em upside-down again. 14" to front, 16" to middle. Look close you'll see the tape measure.

Larry


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

r82230 said:


> Took a pix of my Lifetime wagon and some measurements, being it is 'factory' built, I'm also assuming that it was 'engineered' by someone (remember I'm known to assume wrong sometimes too ).
> 
> Front axle 12" back from front of deck. Back axle 7' from rear deck to center of dual axles. Dual axles 3' on center spread (clear as mud maybe).
> 
> ...


That's right Our 24' bale wagons are set up that way.You don't want the center pole on the running gear any longer than need be. To long and it twists the heck out of running gear going threw swail or uneven ground. Our long bale wagons you are not at the liberty to drive where ever you want when they are loaded to the max. There is a limit to how much things can twist &#8230;.. BTO silage haulers went from running gears to Carts for numerous reasons .


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

endrow said:


> That's right Our 24' bale wagons are set up that way.You don't want the center pole on the running gear any longer than need be. To long and it twists the heck out of running gear going threw swail or uneven ground.


No center pole (what I call a 'reach') on my 25' Lifetime wagon. Everything is bolted to the deck frame.

Larry


----------

